# My Brother's Awesome Custom Wraithlords



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

A while back, as a challenge to hone his modeling skills, my younger brother decided to do a wraithlord a month, converted using only bits in the box and a couple spare bits of wire and GS (or in one case a couple IG minis)

The plan was to theme them after aspect warriors but he didn;t get too far into the bigass project, but I managed to convince him to let me take some pics of the ones he had done.

Like me, he's too lazy to paint. unlike me, he's actually not bad at it


This first one is pretty simple, sniper-themed, as I recall. Sword hilt used as a rifle stock, nothing terribly special about it though. He was mianly getting a feel for the model


















The next one was more whimsical.AsI recall the dread was based on Dire Avengers (needs a mohawk though), the heavy shuriken catapult was modified to look more like an avenger catapult, magazine moved, etc. The fun in this one is mainly in the posing and the base. That's an old classic IG heavy weapon guy (back when they fired lascannons and crap from the shoulder), and yeah, he;s looking at his watch.

I call this one 'Punt!'

































This is my favorite one of all though. He really got into the groove on this one, and I lent him a hand with some of the armament ideas. Flamers for mandiblasters, twin shuriken catapults merged together to make a bigass shurkien pistol (with the clip off the cannon) GS glyphs, hand twisted wire dreads...I loves it so much


































The spines on back were shortened (unfortunately he used super glue instead of plastic cement so one broke off and was lost) and flipped upside down to create a lower profile, make him more stealthy


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Your brother is a talented guy, no mistake about that. I would love to see more of his work, though I have to question the idea of doing one for each aspect, what on earth would you do with that many dreads!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

>


My favorite! I love the 'Fantasy' pose the he has created here. It gives a great feel to the model.:victory:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

squeek said:


> Your brother is a talented guy, no mistake about that. I would love to see more of his work, though I have to question the idea of doing one for each aspect, what on earth would you do with that many dreads!


LOL, sadly, that's one reason why he stopped. He knew he wouldn't be able to field them all, except in an apoc game, and he'd just found a book about brewing beer at home and decided it might be a worthier investment...I still wanna see his swooping hawk he had in mind.



Damned Fist said:


> My favorite! I love the 'Fantasy' pose the he has created here. It gives a great feel to the model.:victory:


Yeah...That's my favorite shot. I'm really proud of him for that model. Everything about it just drips sex.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Squeek, surely he'd have to make up an awesome apocalypse formation?

Loving all of these, preferences being the scorp one and the one which damned fist quoted.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Critta said:


> Squeek, surely he'd have to make up an awesome apocalypse formation?
> 
> Loving all of these, preferences being the scorp one and the one which damned fist quoted.


Same model, mate ;-)


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

They're all _really_ nice conversions. I prefer the one with the Guardsmen in it tho


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very cool! I love the new wraithlord model, I have two of the old ones but I think my third is going to be one of the new ones. I'm going to pose him in a similar way as the first guy you posted except I don't plan on him aiming with it - more walking with the brightlance sort of lowered.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

"The Punt" = classic
My favroite one there. All are good builds.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tell your bro he should make em and sell em! I liek em and would love to see a swooping hawk Lord as well. Could come up with a bad ass data sheet for these!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Indeed we could - *goes off for ideas...*

Gal, get your kid bro to sign up so I can give him a dose of rep, he deserves it - that Striking Scorpion is amazing!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

He's Imperial Troll here, but rarely ever posts


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Galahad said:


> I call this one 'Punt!'


Ummm Crouching Tiger hidden Wraith-lord? lol great stuff this one is my favorite by far.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

lol, 'punt' is awesome (is it a bit of a nod/throwback/salute to DoW by any chance?)
but my favorite has got to be the Scorp. And I agree that your brother should do more anyways...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> lol, 'punt' is awesome (is it a bit of a nod/throwback/salute to DoW by any chance?)


Nope, it was made before my brother discovered that game.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

hmmm i kno an easier way to field them, but yet again, better for apocolipse...

Use THEM as the Pheonix Lords, they would be GREAT!!! 

Tho the Striking Scorp is by far my favourite one there, but i love them anyway, wanna see More!!!! =]


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm trying to get him to get back into the hobby, he does convey his thanks for all the awesome comments though


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

They're awesome, all of them. I do particularly like the Scorp one.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are some badass conversions. Now we just gotta get the two of you to paint some of these creations.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

man that scorpion one is awsome. its like BAMMMM, you just got owned by my aspect warrior, umm i mean, stealthing wraith lord..........

it would be great in a scorpion based army though, could just imagin that the guy in the bone would have been a great scorpion and i think it would stay with ya, just like the sniper one.

and that kicking one reminds me of the animation from dow for the wraithlord. it kicks its enemys away.....


----------



## Imperial_Troll (Feb 27, 2008)

*Shameless plug*

Yeah, galahad, your bro's modeling sure is awesome, I bet he is as sexy as he is smart too, and well hung. 

*Looks around to make sure he is fooling nobody*

Yeah, anyway I thought I would stop in and comment myself. I'm thinking of touching up all these models (fixing chips, tweaking angles, making knees look less stupid) and while I have plans to buy more battle-eggs that will have to wait until I pay off my taxes (stupid payroll accountant) and pay down my credit card (stupid overwhelming urge to buy a gun after death-threats from drunk crazy guy). When (or if) I do continue the line the next on the block is a Hawk, probably doing a modified pewter pose like with the scorpion (modeled after the leaning back 'crouching tiger' scorpion I forgot to attach to his base).

If I recall punt was my first of the three (which is why there is little GS work) and just about all of him is stock. I tried 3 different IG models for the loader before I got to that one. While it kinda hurt to give up the 2nd. Ed. heavy I needed someone who was either distracted or sharply alert, and sharply alert would have required more model time for what is essentially part of the base. Revisions will include aiming his dome to the left to look directly at the bored trooper (don't want to miss the punt and loose out on 3 points this late in the quarter), and reworking or replacing the loader, probably with the missile in mid-throw while he runs to the side, maybe aiming his laspistol (Godzilla factor, you never know and whats the worst that happens if you don't?). I'll also GS up a moe and some avenger glyphs too.

Sniper was my first attempt with bending knees and I thought it looked good until I snapped the cap off of scorp's left knee and had the idea to bend it in both places (actual cap as opposed to an extension of his shinbone like on older space marines). I was going to build a shrub or wall for him to be shooting from behind, but that would require bending his arms also, so I skipped it. The idea with him was clearly a ranger, but the results are mixed so I'll have to do some serious clip work on him, maybe build a stubby GS cloak and hood extending from his backfins. Ultimately I want to lower him from a crouch-firing position (too many years of counterstrike for me, sorry) into a kneeling position behind a shrub, or a bit of shrapnel. Sadly the biggest ques of him being ranger will still come from having a cammo paintjob.

I still love and will always cherish scorpion (is it wrong to lovingly kiss a model?). I couldn't get him into the original swept back crouching position of the pewter fig he was based on (base too small) so I went for a walking forward then sharply turning to face down a flanker pose that put all but his legs in a similar pose. That glyph on his left shoulder was a bitch and a half to do, the ribbing on his shins and forearms were by far easier. Scorpion will take little overall modding in revision, but it will all be finicky tweaking that takes forever, like causing his dreads to fall more like the body was pushing back as the dome was turning right in fast speed, laying the power cable for his sword and gun similarly, filling in a hole I didn't notice from penetrating his left forearm for the power cable, and adding more dreads (either out the back of the blade or by extending the blade with GS). Also I have to find that damned scorpion pewter and stick him to the base. Maybe reversing the backfins and adding a little damage to the full one so it looks like the one bit got blown off instead of being knocked off by a clumsy Asian. Maybe if I find the time and skill put a mushroomed autocannnon round in flight just past the fins.

Overall the concept of the project was to produce Wraithlords that were either manufactured on behalf of the aspect shrines of my craftworld (since we can't do exodites anymore) or were repeatedly posessed by aspect lords, adding to the flavor of the army as venerable, hero driven desert warriors like the Fremen, but with pointy ears.

Well, the coal on my hookah has burned out and I need a shower so that's my post, see ya'll next year!
Or when Galahad hits me until I post again.

p.s. when I do paint my eldar, I'll be using the Fremen alphabet instead of the cuniform knockoff the longears normally use. One more reason why I don't paint much.


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

Galahad said:


> A while back, as a challenge to hone his modeling skills, my younger brother decided to do a wraithlord a month, converted using only bits in the box and a couple spare bits of wire and GS (or in one case a couple IG minis)
> 
> The plan was to theme them after aspect warriors but he didn;t get too far into the bigass project, but I managed to convince him to let me take some pics of the ones he had done.
> 
> ...


haha your brother = best! the punt one is brilliant. i want eldar now:good:


----------

